#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-05
<nathangrubb> wow fail
<bobbo> hey everyone
<charles_> hey bobbo
<bobbo> charles_: still here?
<charles_> yep
<bobbo> charles_: is this group still active anymore?
<charles_> it's in hibernation now, afaict.  I rejoined a few days ago after an absence, and haven't seen any discussion
<bobbo> charles_: cool, I'm trying to get some people behind me to sort of restart the group, seeing how little activity hass been going on with it
<charles_> :)
<bobbo> asac, javamaniac: ping
<asac> ?
<bobbo> asac: would you be interested in helping to try and get MOTU-Torrent "resurrected"?
<asac> bobbo: how that?
<asac> ;)
<asac> any good ideas?
<bobbo> asac: i've been asking around on teh planet and motu@ and I've managed to get a couple extra people interested
<asac> bobbo: what are the features of those people?
<bobbo> jdong says he has ideas on how to make members more active and keep the team self sustaining
<bobbo> and I was thinking if we maintain package collaboratively in bzr and have regular torrent specific tasks, we should be able to keep interest in the team up
<asac> bobbo: where is jdong?
<asac> he was MIA last i recall
<asac> is he active again?
<bobbo> asac: he is busy with something else at the moment but in his email he said he will be active again in September
<bobbo> yeah, "I have had to suspend most of my Ubuntu work until school starts up (beginning of September)"
<asac> ok
<asac> bobbo: problem with using a shared bzr repo is that this means that all maintenance belongs to us
<asac> bobbo: good by merging from debian
<asac> -> which means a lot more work
<bobbo> asac: ah good point
<bobbo> i havent really used it before, but I know several people that really rave about it being the next best thing
<asac> bobbo: bzr is good, but we would have to maintain it on our own
<bobbo> asac: in that case maybe it would be a good idea to maintain packages that will be changed alot (im think deluge for this one) in bzr
<asac> bobbo: isnt deluge maintained in debian?
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-10
<_ant_> hello
